# 64 Post Trim - how to remove



## jvongray (Aug 31, 2011)

I am about to take my 64 post down to bare metal - at least that's the plan. Can anyone advise on how to remove the stainless post trim? Advice on removing other trim also appreciated. I did get the gutter trim off with a can opener (the old church key) - worked great.


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm working on a '64 Tempest restoration and figured out how to got it off without damaging it or causing 'spider-webbing' of the aluminum. I used a disc brake clip from a 2005 Honda CRV cut-in-half and clamped in a vise grip to remove the trim. I know it sounds absurd, but the piece was either a high strength alloy steel or stainless steel that did not bend and had just the right shape to slowly pull up on the trim and work it off by slowly lifting a section, then moving a little ways and lifting some more. It took forever, at least it seemed like it at the time.

Disc brake clip from a 2005 Honda CRV cut-in-half and clamped in a vise grip









The key is to use a tool that is really wide to spread the force out over a large section of the lip of the trim that holds it on and work it up slowly. It's very tedious.

Hope this helps,
-Thor

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/1964-pontiac-tempest-frame-off-restoration-29421/


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

for the window trim you NEED a trim clip removal tool Windshield Trim Removal | Champion Muscle Cars | Great Information For Muscle Car and Hot Rod Restoration you can get this at NAPA for $12-15


----------

